# Cheap Frozen Mice on Long Island, NY



## Dubya (Jan 20, 2013)

After searching the net for frozen mice on Long Island, I found "Reptile Deli" on Facebook and read some good things about them on the forums. Adult mice are $0.75 each, min order $100. On the forum I think they said delivery was $10, but you have to check on that. Their truck will drop them off at your house. I called and only asked about the mice, so I don't know what else they have. I bought a 2.1 cu ft freezer just for tegu food so now I can order all sorts of things that my wife will not allow in the refrigerator. For my Long Island friends, I think that you can't beat that price. The phone number is (631) 220-0100.


----------

